# Are my feet shrinking?



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Different brands run their boots different sizes.
Also different models with different interior shapes can feel different sizes too.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Does this mean that Ride Jacksons are informal wides?


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Seppuccu said:


> Does this mean that Ride Jacksons are informal wides?


In my opinion, yes.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

virtu said:


> In my opinion, yes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


When you say you're a _wide?_ Just _how wide_ are we talking here? Because that will make a big difference in how a "right size" wrong width boot is gonna feel. 

Im like a double E in sb boots. (Triple E in street shoes!)


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> When you say you're a _wide?_ Just _how wide_ are we talking here? Because that will make a big difference in how a "right size" wrong width boot is gonna feel.
> 
> Im like a double E in sb boots. (Triple E in street shoes!)


What's yer boot, pops?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Seppuccu said:


> What's yer boot, pops?


Current boot-32 Binary Boa: size 10. Previous 2 pair were size 11 & 10.5- 32 ST Boas. (...soft, single boa boot.)

According to Wired, I measure out @ a size 9. I have some serious foot issues. Hammer toe, _Bad_ bunions, etc. These issues won't get better without surgery. Until then I can't possibly fit into a 9 or 9.5. But it's those issues that prevent that. Not Wireds measurements. (...I have a pair of '17 Burton Ruler Wides in a 9.5. I fit in them, but they're too painful to wear!) 

The size 10 32's are a half size down from before. (Stiffer by far. I like that better.)


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

chomps1211 said:


> Current boot-32 Binary Boa: size 10. Previous 2 pair were size 11 & 10.5- 32 ST Boas. (...soft, single boa boot.)
> 
> According to Wired, I measure out @ a size 9. I have some serious foot issues. Hammer toe, _Bad_ bunions, etc. These issues won't get better without surgery. Until then I can't possibly fit into a 9 or 9.5. But it's those issues that prevent that. Not Wireds measurements. (...I have a pair of '17 Burton Ruler Wides in a 9.5. I fit in them, but they're too painful to wear!)
> 
> The size 10 32's are a half size down from before. (Stiffer by far. I like that better.)


I'm fitting my wife in a similiar situation. For her it's big toe arthritis, the cartilage is gone on one of her big toes. She's lost about half her range of motion so bending the toe is extremely painful. Following Wired's advice I measured her out to right around a 7.5. I bought her a 7.5 and 8.0 burton moto boa on clearance, thinking the upsized 8 would handle the issue. The 8.0 is a VERY comfortable fit around the ankle and most of the foot, except for that damn big toe that won't scrunch. So now she wants a bigger boot but she knows she's going to sacrifice overall fitment, comfort and performance just for that big toe. We are thinking about cutting a hole in the liner in that one spot but we are afraid her feet will freeze. Time to get creative, I hope Wired chimes in.

I'm thinking the plan is first to do a pretty aggressive heat mold, like with multiple toe cap socks or even foam stuffed around the big toe. Also considering heat molding with the liner out of the shell so we can really work that toe area of the liner during molding. If that doesn't work then maybe a thinner insole, or cutting out the toe area from the existing insole. 

If that's a no go then cutting relief lines on the outside of the liner is next, then removing rubber from the relief cuts ... and maybe spraying some iso alcohol to loosen things up. And if those don't work then I suppose we then cut a hole right out of the liner. Any ideas I've missed?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah that sounds like a much more complicated issue to deal with. I'm not qualified to advise or suggest other than,...

...while @BurtonAvenger no longer accepts pms here, you might try contacting him thru his angrysnowboarder website. You can post a comment or ask a question on any of His bootfitting 101 vids. Or you can email him directly. 

He's got _serious_ experience dealing with fixing boot fitting stuff. He may even have already run across this issue in the past! :shrug:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

If Ride boots match your overall foot shape very well, I find they're definitely informal wides. 

I measure 27.7 by 10.7. That firmly puts me in a 10 Mondo and I believe E width. I wear a size 9 Ride Fuse with a size 9.5 liner. Comfiest, snuggest, most supportive boot I've ever worn. I can't make any other brand I've tried work in a 9.5, and even 10 is a struggle for some (Vans, 32 won't work for me in a 10)

Your feet aren't shrinking, you've just found the right boot for your foot


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> When you say you're a _wide?_ Just _how wide_ are we talking here? Because that will make a big difference in how a "right size" wrong width boot is gonna feel.
> 
> Im like a double E in sb boots. (Triple E in street shoes!)


I am trying to find my post at the boot thread, but I remember that my feet are not too wide as the Burton Ruler and a little bit wider for the Solomon Synapse Wide.

What I can say is:
RIDE Jackson is wider in the toe box than 32 TM2 and Lashed.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Phedder said:


> If Ride boots match your overall foot shape very well, I find they're definitely informal wides.
> 
> I measure 27.7 by 10.7. That firmly puts me in a 10 Mondo and I believe E width. I wear a size 9 Ride Fuse with a size 9.5 liner. Comfiest, snuggest, most supportive boot I've ever worn. I can't make any other brand I've tried work in a 9.5, and even 10 is a struggle for some (Vans, 32 won't work for me in a 10)
> 
> Your feet aren't shrinking, you've just found the right boot for your foot


My local Sportchek has a RIDE Jackson size 10 and I am thinking to go there and try it.
The problem is if it fits good... I don't want to buy another set of boots hahaha


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

virtu said:


> I am trying to find my post at the boot thread, but I remember that my feet are not too wide as the Burton Ruler and a little bit wider for the Solomon Synapse Wide.
> 
> What I can say is:
> RIDE Jackson is wider in the toe box than 32 TM2 and Lashed.


I should also add that I have a very high arch & instep. That along with my foot width, and my deformities, creates a whole host of odd pain/fitment issues. :shrug:


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> I should also add that I have a very high arch & instep. That along with my foot width, and my deformities, creates a whole host of odd pain/fitment issues. :shrug:


If it's possible for you to try these boots, please give a chance.
Just like Phedder said, it's unbelievable how comfortable these boots are. Maybe will not fit you good, but at least you tried


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

virtu said:


> If it's possible for you to try these boots, please give a chance.
> Just like Phedder said, it's unbelievable how comfortable these boots are. Maybe will not fit you good, but at least you tried


Well _I_ tried on a pair (in the right size) a few years back; hot spots on the inside of my wrist and on my achilles tendon while heel hold still was ok but nothing to write home about - and my left foot went crunchy crunchy (a sure sign the boots are too narrow).


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

chomps1211 said:


> Yeah that sounds like a much more complicated issue to deal with. I'm not qualified to advise or suggest other than,...
> 
> ...while @BurtonAvenger no longer accepts pms here, you might try contacting him thru his angrysnowboarder website. You can post a comment or ask a question on any of His bootfitting 101 vids. Or you can email him directly.
> 
> He's got _serious_ experience dealing with fixing boot fitting stuff. He may even have already run across this issue in the past! :shrug:


Great advice. I watched the entire 101 boot fitment series before and am following their techniques except for potentially using iso alcohol to break down the material, I believe I read that part elsewhere. I'd ask but we are already working on it, we did a bit of a spot heat mold with extra foam around the toe and are making progress. Not quite there yet but close.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

For me, I always buy larger shoes because my feet are wide. So, I normally wear a size 12 for shoes. I just got back from the store, with size 11.5 wides. At one point, I was on size 13 because of the width of my foot. Apparently my mondo size is just barely an 11.5. 

I think a lot of people have wide feet and don't realize it, so they get boots that are too big for their feet in every other direction other than width. The 12s that weren't wide hurt the sides of my feet, bad. All this online ordering doesn't help. It doesn't help me, at all.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

SEWiShred said:


> For me, I always buy larger shoes because my feet are wide. So, I normally wear a size 12 for shoes. I just got back from the store, with size 11.5 wides. At one point, I was on size 13 because of the width of my foot. Apparently my mondo size is just barely an 11.5.
> 
> I think a lot of people have wide feet and don't realize it, so they get boots that are too big for their feet in every other direction other than width. The 12s that weren't wide hurt the sides of my feet, bad. All this online ordering doesn't help. It doesn't help me, at all.


Hi,

Something is not right with those sizes. A size 12 shoe would not be and 11.5 snowboard boot. Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks wired. I measured about 29.2cm. The width is what always gets me though. I have 11.5 wides and it's still sort of tight on the sides, though they're breaking in and feeling better now. I think they are a better fit than what I've had. I rode all day yesterday and didn't have pain except for a little on the outside, which went away at the end of the day. I got done and was like "wow, my feet don't hurt after being in my boots 7 hours today, wtf something's missing"

I was just thinking that maybe someone has done what I've done in the past. My first pair of boots were 13s because they were good on width, but they were loose everywhere else. I think for shoes I just get a little bigger for the width. But my feet are wide, my street shoes always pack out over the soles. Seems like a rookie mistake (that I made and I assume others did). I appreciate you being so adamant about proper boots though, if I met you sooner I would have spent a lot less years in foot pain.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

SEWiShred said:


> Thanks wired. I measured about 29.2cm. The width is what always gets me though. I have 11.5 wides and it's still sort of tight on the sides, though they're breaking in and feeling better now. I think they are a better fit than what I've had. I rode all day yesterday and didn't have pain except for a little on the outside, which went away at the end of the day. I got done and was like "wow, my feet don't hurt after being in my boots 7 hours today, wtf something's missing"
> 
> I was just thinking that maybe someone has done what I've done in the past. My first pair of boots were 13s because they were good on width, but they were loose everywhere else. I think for shoes I just get a little bigger for the width. But my feet are wide, my street shoes always pack out over the soles. Seems like a rookie mistake (that I made and I assume others did). I appreciate you being so adamant about proper boots though, if I met you sooner I would have spent a lot less years in foot pain.


I think you might benefit from etting very accurate length and with measurements for each foot. Please post up images of you barefoot measurements being taken.

STOKED!


----------

